# honda gx390 only runs if tilted back???



## robb4 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi all, I am a newbie here. I am signing in from Seattle Washington. 
I have a dewalt pressure washer. dph3800. It has a Honda gx390. About a year ago it stoped and I could not get it started. By accident I suppose I discovered that if I tilt it back it will start and run. So I have been putting a block under one side for about a year and no problems. I have noticed over time I have to tilt it back more and more to get it to start. Yesterday I could not get it started even on the tilt so I decided to finally deal with it. I figured it was a problem with the float valve in the carb since the tilt would adjust the float as the gas in the carb bowl maintains level with the ground. So I dissassembled the float valve and needle, everything looked clean and fine, I did not see any sign of sticking. Put it back together and it starts again on the tilt but not on the level. 
Any ideas would be greatly appreciated.
There is no fuel pump or filter on this engine it is gravity fed.
Could this be an issue with oil? 
Thanks


----------



## keb (May 26, 2010)

Check the oil..Keep full,sounds like you oil sensor has a problem!


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

Just disconnect the oil sensor (yellow wire i think). you could also put diesel in it (DON'T RUN IT) just swish it around some then drain, fill up with motor oil and see if that loosens the sensor. if your running on pretty level ground i wouldn't worry about the sensor so much. just keep it full of oil and make sure you keep it topped off before each use.


----------



## robb4 (Aug 4, 2010)

*You were right!*



keb said:


> Check the oil..Keep full,sounds like you oil sensor has a problem!


Hey Keb thanks you were right on! I topped off the oil and it runs great now. 
I'm an idiot!


----------

